# Conshohocken, PA - Bear Blk 10 mos



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MNTG.A207289

BEAR - ID#A207289

My name is BEAR.

I am a neutered male, black Purebred German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 10 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 16, 2011.










This information is less than 1 hour old.
For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County SPCA - Conshohocken Facility & Executive Offices at (610) 825-0111
Ask for information about animal ID number A207289


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../157545-conshohocken-pa-bear-8-mos-blk-m.html

He already has a thread. This isn't a kill shelter so I'll lock this one and leave the other one open.


----------

